# new to crypts



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a heater, pump/filter and a 10 gallon tank .I am going to keep it indoors. I understand the setup but not sure on the substrate. What is a good substrate to use? I currently have a few forms of wendtii. I think I am going to try to get some of those trays to plant them in and if not i'll get some pots. I have a T5 fixture. Not sure if you need glass over the top but if so I can get that no problem. I live in south Florida so I have access to a lot of nurseries.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I won't be any help to you as far as substrate. I've read where people use a mix of aquasoil and peat? 
Anyway, as to a cover, you'll need some type of cover to keep the humidity up. You don't want the leaves to get dry.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

The substrate will depend on the plants you're keeping.

Most of the species common to the US are the easiest to keep and can be grown in a mix of half peat moss, half sand. You can also use ADA Aquasoil which gives better growth and you won't have to fertilize as often.

I like to add a little laterite and Flourite to my mix to increase the iron content and the Cation Exchange Capacity so the substrate works better.

As you learn more about the different species and their requirements you can experiment with your own blends.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

I use eco-complete in ALL my planted tanks, it works GREAT !! also crypts are very undemanding of light , so it will grow fine with almost any light , you dont need to use trays or pots with the gravel it will hold the root down and the root tab will feed it, and then they grow roots down into the substrate . anyway , I would use ethier the eco, OR estes gravel with some root tabs under each crypt, or sword plant . sounds like your off to a great start ! I used to stay away from crypts when I 1st started, now I cant get enough !! ~~ and yes where you are, you can get ALOT of neat plants pretty cheap !! just ask anytime if you need any help . the T5 sounds good, do you know what the watts are ?? and what is the kelvin ?? like is it a 6700K, ??


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

starsunmoon said:


> I use eco-complete in ALL my planted tanks, it works GREAT !! also crypts are very undemanding of light , so it will grow fine with almost any light , you dont need to use trays or pots with the gravel it will hold the root down and the root tab will feed it, and then they grow roots down into the substrate . anyway , I would use ethier the eco, OR estes gravel with some root tabs under each crypt, or sword plant . sounds like your off to a great start ! I used to stay away from crypts when I 1st started, now I cant get enough !! ~~ and yes where you are, you can get ALOT of neat plants pretty cheap !! just ask anytime if you need any help . the T5 sounds good, do you know what the watts are ?? and what is the kelvin ?? like is it a 6700K, ??


Emersed???

How are you keeping your plants separated?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I decided to keep it outside. I went with aquasoil/laterite and got these pots at home depot that are perfect size. Half are emersed and other half are submersed like half way. 15 gallon long and the pots are sitting ontop of pots. Also I have a big rock that sits just at the water line. Hopfully within the week I can get a few more to put in there. I have endless room right now. If anyone has any they want to sell pm me. I have some wendtii green, bronze, some purpleish one that I have yet to identify, and this one mix between green and red wendtii.


----------

